# Attic and Gable end insulation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Gables do not need to be insulated.
Need a picture of the outside of the house to see if there's any roof over hang or any soffit vents.
There was suppost to be soffit vents and baffles installed to keep the insulation out of those bays before the blown in when in.
It was also suppost to be air sealed before the blown in when in to seal any holes where wires were ran, or ceiling fixtures.
That gable vent is useless if there's no make up air from the soffits.
Try sucking on a straw with your finger over the tip of it.
If not you have a negative pressure which can draw the conditioned air from inside the home up into the attic.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you for the reply as we were not sure of the gables. I think the insulation was put in at the soffits so it would have to be pulled back or out of them then?
I have attached a picture of the outside of the house.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the gable, need the soffits.
http://www.todayshomeowner.com/adding-soffit-vents/


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh I see...you mean the soffits on the gable end or the side of the roof?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lowest part of the roof, take one looking up.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

that fiberglass batt is stuffed in there to prevent your blown in insulation from falling down in to the soffit, or being blown back by wind. That said, if you have vented soffits, at least some of those cavities should have baffles stuffed in there allowing air from the soffits (intake) to flow into the attic. Around here, a lot of homes that have gable vents do not have any soffit overhang, so the point would be moot.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh I see.. yes there are vents at regular intervals but they are not detachable like some of the newer houses.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

The "detachable" vents are only used on wood and some other materials... Your setup is pretty conventional... Now go back in the attic, and see if there is a baffle near the location of each of those soffit vents. If not, you'll want to install them, otherwise those soffit vents are doing nothing.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

We know for sure there are no baffles in the attic.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely add them... You want to also check to make sure that you actually have holes cut behind those vented pieces. Some unscrupulous contractors will add the vented aluminum soffit pieces without even cutting a hole behind it.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok we will look into it. I imagine we would be able to see if there are holes behind them in the attic itself? The addition was put on around the late 50's as the house dates back to 1947.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes when you pull the insulation back you should see day light of there's holes or an opening for venting.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

What he said ^^^


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have to apologize... In the third picture, that was taken in the upper attic not the side attic. The upper attic floor is about halfway up the roofline. unfortunately the soffits are un accessible from the side attics because of the old roof still in place.. sorry about that..


----------

